# Need to get up to speed Please



## krissy78 (Dec 30, 2017)

Ok so 8/9 years ago I gave up all my reptiles. This year I am in a position to acquire reptiles again and so far have a small collection. A pair of Darwin albinos, a bredli and a diamond python. When I last owned reptiles cross breeding any pythons was very much frowned upon and now I see people doing it all over the place and I am a bit out of the loop. Can someone fill me in please, what do the following terms refer too.

Moon glow 
Sun glow
Jag
Zeb
Axanthic

I am totally clueless. Thanks


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi Welcome back, cross breeding subspecies does not generally produce any morphs, rather with jags (coastals) and zebs (jungles) it was inbreeding that produced them. however some people cross various morelia subspecies with jags and zebs to produce different colours and patterns.

also sunglows are caramel x albino carpets, i think caramel originated in coastals.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 31, 2017)

all those are morphs, luckily we aren't in america and have over 500 different variations that all are basically the same looking.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 31, 2017)

Jaguar gene is a mutation that originated in the United States, which was then (some say) smuggled here. The Zebra, or Zeb gene is a co-dominant trait that occurs in Jungle Carpets, but can be bred into other subspecies of carpet. It creates erratic, thin, zigzaggy patterning similar to a zebra's. The superform is a patternless zeb. Sunglows are caramel albino carpet pythons. Axanthic is another mutation that removes red and yellow pigment. Moonglows are hypo (caramel) axanthic albinos. Absolutely love them.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 31, 2017)

In SA, it is illegal to cross different species, according to the codes list by DEWNR. So apparently anything under the Morelia Spilota code is ok to cross, but they have stated it is frowned upon. 
Personally, why would you? The various python types are beautiful with all their natural variations.


----------



## krissy78 (Dec 31, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> In SA, it is illegal to cross different species, according to the codes list by DEWNR. So apparently anything under the Morelia Spilota code is ok to cross, but they have stated it is frowned upon.
> Personally, why would you? The various python types are beautiful with all their natural variations.




I’m with you. Personally I like pure snakes. They are beautiful without having to mix them up and cross breed. I remember many years ago I purchased a diamond/coastal intergrade and got drilled for it big time. I was new to snakes at the time so was still learning. I purchased it as a natural intergrade but all these other things confuse the hell out of me. Cheers


----------

